
How we’re creating a privacy-preserving AI for your smartphone - corradio
https://medium.com/snips-ai/how-we-re-creating-a-privacy-preserving-ai-for-your-smartphone-83665c90f0d5#.mv8vkisuv
======
anthonyreinette
Inspiring article !

------
ClemDoum
Nice article

------
zibra
Nice one

------
dizappear
we think the same!

